# TrekStor MovieStation Antarius
WLAN HD MediaPlayer

## 69719

Servus, wir haben uns zuhause die oben genannte Box geholt. Durch meine Neugier habe ich mal ein wenig die Firmware analysiert und festgestellt, das man dort sein eigenes System drauf basteln könnte. Eventuell hat ja jemand mehr Zeit als ich und Lust etwas zu basteln oder jemand bekommt noch ein paar Infos heraus die anderen dabei etwas helfen.

```

TrekStor MovieStation Antarius WLAN HD MediaPlayer

==================================================

Firmware

========

http://trekstor.de/downloads/produkte/moviestation_antarius/firmware_moviestation_antarius_v1-26.zip

install.img

===========

This is an tar archive and will contail follow files.

   configuration.xml      (XML)

   vmlinux.develop.avhdd.bin.lzma   (LZMA Archive)

   bluecore.audio.lzma      (LZMA Archive)

   bluecore.video.lzma      (LZMA Archive)

   squashfs1.img         (Squashfs v3.0 filesystem)

   usr.local.etc.tar.bz2      (bzip2 archive)

   arial.ttf         (TrueType font)

   install_a         (32bit MIPS ELF)

   mkfs.jffs2         (32bit MIPS ELF)

   video_firmware.install.bin   (?)

configuration.xml

=================

XML configuration file.

vmlinux.develop.avhdd.bin

=========================

Looks like a linux kernel.

   Strings

   =======

   No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel.

   arch/mips/kernel/traps.c

   Linux version 2.6.12.6-VENUS (root@localhost.localdomain) (gcc version 3.4.4 mipssde-6.03.01-20051114) #13 Mon Mar 9 14:40:01 CST 2009

   VFS: Unable to mount root fs on %s

bluecore.audio, bluecore.video

==============

I think they are firmware/kernel files.

   Strings

   =======

   [Audio Firmware Version] %d

video_firmware.install.bin

==========================

They looks like a firmware.

install_a

=========

That can be a firmware installer that reads the configuration.xml file.

   Strings

   =======

   Extract XML configuration file, %s, from %s...

   configuration.xml

   Can not extract loader firmware!

   Write firmware table file, %s, error!

   Firmware version is too old! [%d]

mkfs.jffs2

==========

Binary that can create a jffs2 filesystem.

usr.local.etc.tar.bz2

=====================

Thats an bzip2 archive thats contains follow files.

   dvdplayer/

   dvdplayer/script/

   dvdplayer/script/stop_1394

   dvdplayer/script/run_tail

   dvdplayer/script/start_1394

   dvdplayer/dmem.bin

   group

   hdd

   hdd.old/

   hdd.old/dvdvr/

   hdd.old/root/

   hdd.old/root/lock/

   hdd.old/root/recovery/

   hdd.old/livepause/

   hdd.old/fat32/

   ld.so.conf

   magic

   passwd

   profile

   rcS

squashfs1.img

=============

Thats an Squashfs 3.0 filesystem that contains follow files and directorys based on busybox.

   ./tmp

   ./mnt

   ./mnt/hdd

   ./mnt/hdc

   ./mnt/hdb

   ./mnt/hda

   ./mnt/usbmounts

   ./mnt/rd

   ./sbin

   ./sbin/mkfs.ext3

   ./sbin/mkfs.ext2

   ./sbin/swapon

   ./sbin/tune2fs

   ./sbin/klogd

   ./sbin/lsmod

   ./sbin/pivot_root

   ./sbin/init

   ./sbin/fsck.ext3

   ./sbin/mke2fs

   ./sbin/poweroff

   ./sbin/hotplug

   ./sbin/halt

   ./sbin/modprobe

   ./sbin/losetup

   ./sbin/mkswap

   ./sbin/devfsd

   ./sbin/syslogd

   ./sbin/rmmod

   ./sbin/ifconfig

   ./sbin/swapoff

   ./sbin/insmod

   ./sbin/fdisk

   ./sbin/fsck

   ./sbin/udhcpc

   ./sbin/mkfs.extk

   ./sbin/hwclock

   ./sbin/e2fsck

   ./sbin/fsck.ext2

   ./sbin/reboot

   ./sbin/route

   ./dhcp-11g.sh

   ./usr

   ./usr/sbin

   ./usr/sbin/mkdosfs

   ./usr/sbin/realfsck.dos

   ./usr/sbin/dosfsck

   ./usr/sbin/udhcpd

   ./usr/sbin/realmkfs.dos

   ./usr/sbin/httpd

   ./usr/sbin/telnetd

   ./usr/sbin/inetd

   ./usr/sbin/mkudffs

   ./usr/sbin/realbox

   ./usr/sbin/chroot

   ./usr/local

   ./usr/local/sbin

   ./usr/local/sbin/mkntfs

   ./usr/local/sbin/ntfsfix

   ./usr/local/etc

   ./usr/local/etc/hdd.old

   ./usr/local/etc/hdd.old/livepause

   ./usr/local/etc/hdd.old/dvdvr

   ./usr/local/etc/hdd.old/root

   ./usr/local/etc/hdd.old/root/recovery

   ./usr/local/etc/hdd.old/root/lock

   ./usr/local/etc/hdd.old/fat32

   ./usr/local/etc/hdd

   ./usr/local/etc/profile

   ./usr/local/etc/dvdplayer

   ./usr/local/etc/dvdplayer/script

   ./usr/local/etc/dvdplayer/script/start_1394

   ./usr/local/etc/dvdplayer/script/stop_1394

   ./usr/local/etc/dvdplayer/script/run_tail

   ./usr/local/etc/dvdplayer/dmem.bin

   ./usr/local/etc/group

   ./usr/local/etc/ld.so.conf

   ./usr/local/etc/rcS

   ./usr/local/etc/magic

   ./usr/local/etc/passwd

   ./usr/local/lib

   ./usr/local/firmware

   ./usr/local/firmware/boot.img

   ./usr/local/bin

   ./usr/local/bin/DvdPlayer

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GUIDE_FILECOPY.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_USB_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_DIGITAL_OUTPUT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SYS_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_MUSIC_IMAGE_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_TEXT_ENCODING_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/ITALIAN.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_L3BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_LOADING_2.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_HDD.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_INSTANT_REPEAT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_COPY_CARD_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SLIDE_SHOW_TIME.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_NET_WL_RIGHT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/GERMAN.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_BTN.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_BTN.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_TEXT_ENCODING.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_HDD_FORBIDDEN.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/SCHINESE.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_BUTTON_UP.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/cwheib.ttf

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/KOREAN.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_NO_PHOTO_HAVE_FOLDER.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_LOADING_BAR_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_TRANSEFFECT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FFWD.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_PAUSE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_CONFIRM_WINDOW.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SPEAKER.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_KBD_INACTIVE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_NET_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_INS_REPLAY.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISCSTATUSCYCLE_2.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_TV_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_IP_DIGIT_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FAIL.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_LOADING_3.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_CHECK.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IRSetting.ini

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_HDD_FORMAT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_CARD_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_VENDOR_PHOTO_SELECT_ICON.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_OSD_LAN_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_L3BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_CONTRAST.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_BTN_NET_INACTIVE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_HDD_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_VENDOR_PHOTO_INVAILD_ICON.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SYSTEMINFO.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_DRC_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_HDD_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_VCTRL_VALUE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_PREVIEW.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_COPY_CARD_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_ABREPEAT_SETA.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_NET_WL_DESC.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_REPEAT_TRACK.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SCREENSAVER_LOGO.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SYSTEMINFO_BIG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_RECYCLE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_DRC.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SEARCH_BTN_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_PLAY.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_CAP_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_SMALL_MOVIE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SLIDE_SHOW_TIME_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_MUSIC_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_MIX_PLAY.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SHOWSTATUS_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_CMSKIP.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SET_PWD4.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_MK_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_TRANS_EFFECT_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_TVSYSTEM.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_VENDOR_PHTOINFO_NO_PHOTO.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_EDITING_2.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISPLAY_NET.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_VENDOR_PHOTO_INFO_PREVIEW_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_TO.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_RECYCLE_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SET_PWD_FOCUS2.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_TVSYSTEM.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_REPEAT_ALL.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_KBD_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_BOOKMARK_RESTORE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_HDD_FORMAT_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_TIMEBAR.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_L3FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_SETUP_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_SMALL_PICTURE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_DEFAULT_MARK.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_PREVIEW_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_IP_DIGIT_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_PALYLIST_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_RESTORE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_DEVICE_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_ASPECT_RATIO_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_VENDOR_PHOTO_THUMBNAIL_UNFOCUS_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/themeSetting.ini

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISPLAY_USB.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_ABREPEAT_SETB.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_NET_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_ASPECTRATIO.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/DUTCH.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_DIR_FILE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/gkai00mp.ttf

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISCSTATUSCYCLE_1.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_USB_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_VENDOR_PHOTO_THUMBNAIL_FOCUS_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SET_PWD1.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/RUSSIAN.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_IMAGE_CHECK.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_USB_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_DIR_FOLDER_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_SMALL_MUSIC_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_VIDEO_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_ALL_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SOURCE_MSG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_KBD_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_NEXT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISCSTATUSCYCLE_4.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_DIR_FILE_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_HDD_FORMAT_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_DRC.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISPLAY_WIRELESS_DISCONNECTED.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SET_PWD2.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_OSD.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_STEP.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_REW.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SPEAKER_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_BROWSER_USB.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_LOADING_4.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_PICTURE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISCSTATUSCYCLE_6.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_IMAGE_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_CARD_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_L3FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_ZOOM.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_NO_PHOTO_NO_FOLDER.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_PLAYBACK_SEARCH_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_CONTRAST_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_MUTE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_POPUP_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_MUSIC_IMAGE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_L3BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_L3_BG_CH_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_L3FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SYSTEMINFO_SELECT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_VENDOR_PHTOINFO_LINE_1.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_BROWSER_NET.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_NET_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_TEXTENCODING.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_MOVIES_IMAGE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_HDD_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_DIR_FOLDER_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_INACTIVE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_NETWORK_WL_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SET_PWD_FOCUS3.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_RATING.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_USB_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_NETWORK_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_VIDEO_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_PALYLIST_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISCSTATUSCYCLE_5.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_OSD.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_BROWSER_CARD.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_BOOKMARK_SET.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_PICTURE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/DANISH.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_BRIGHTNESS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FORBIDDEN.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_RW_STEP.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_MK_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_EDITING_1.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_DIR_FOLDER_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/FRENCH.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SLOW.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_TVSYSTEM_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/cwyen.ttf

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SPDIF_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/CHINESE.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_HDD_BUSY.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_CAP_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/JAPANESE.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_TRANS_EFFECT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_DEVICE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_MOVIE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_IMAGE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_BGMUSIC.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_ASPECT_RATIO.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_NETWORK.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_HDD_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_NET_WL_LEFT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_LOADING.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FILE_BG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_FILE_CHECK.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/PORTUGUESE.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_NETWORK_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_RESTORE_DEFAULT_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/SPANISH.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_LOADING_BAR_FG.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_SETUP_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_VENDOR_PHTOINFO_ICON_1.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_MOVIES_IMAGE_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISCSTATUSCYCLE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/ENGLISH.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_MEDIA_AUDIO.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SET_PWD_FOCUS1.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GUIDE_BROWSER.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_VCTRL_TEXT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_LOADING_3.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_IMAGE_DOWN.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_IMAGE_UP.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_BROWSER_SETUP.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_ANGLE.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SHOWSTATUS_BG2.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_RATING_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISPLAY_HDD.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SEARCH_BTN_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_L3_BG_CH.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_AUDIO_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GUIDE_SETUP.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_LOADING_1.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISPLAY.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_NET_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SPDIF.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_STOP.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_GBROWSER_NET_UNFOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_NETWORK_WL_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SET_PWD3.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/arial.ttf

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_PREV.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_SEL_SLIDESHOW.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_PREVIEW.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_BRIGHTNESS_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SET_PWD_FOCUS4.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISPLAY_WIRELESS_CONNECTED.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_LOADING_1.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_LANG_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_LOADING_2.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/TURKISH.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_MIX_PLAY_FOCUS.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_BUTTON_DOWN.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_DISCSTATUSCYCLE_3.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_EDITING_3.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/POLISH.str

   ./usr/local/bin/Resource/IMAGE_SETUP_RESTORE_DEFAULT.bmp

   ./usr/local/bin/wpa_supplicant

   ./usr/local/bin/RootApp

   ./usr/local/bin/wpa_cli

   ./usr/local/bin/gadget

   ./usr/bin

   ./usr/bin/readlink

   ./usr/bin/head

   ./usr/bin/ftpget

   ./usr/bin/wget

   ./usr/bin/ftpput

   ./usr/bin/killall

   ./usr/bin/stopall

   ./usr/bin/unzip

   ./usr/bin/eject

   ./usr/bin/id

   ./usr/bin/time

   ./usr/bin/tail

   ./usr/bin/[

   ./usr/bin/test

   ./usr/bin/expr

   ./usr/bin/dirname

   ./usr/bin/clear

   ./usr/bin/uptime

   ./usr/bin/free

   ./usr/bin/cut

   ./usr/bin/logger

   ./usr/bin/ipcrm

   ./usr/bin/unlzma

   ./usr/bin/which

   ./usr/bin/tee

   ./usr/bin/iwconfig

   ./usr/bin/du

   ./usr/bin/wc

   ./usr/bin/basename

   ./usr/bin/iwlist

   ./usr/bin/printf

   ./usr/bin/gdbserver

   ./usr/bin/ipcs

   ./usr/bin/lzmacat

   ./usr/bin/[[

   ./usr/bin/yes

   ./usr/bin/find

   ./usr/bin/tftp

   ./usr/bin/sort

   ./usr/bin/hexdump

   ./usr/bin/tr

   ./usr/bin/passwd

   ./var

   ./tmp_orig

   ./tmp_orig/lib

   ./tmp_orig/lib/hotplug

   ./tmp_orig/lib/hotplug/firmware

   ./tmp_orig/usbmounts

   ./tmp_orig/lock

   ./tmp_orig/lock/subsys

   ./tmp_orig/lock/hotplug

   ./tmp_orig/lock/hotplug/config

   ./tmp_orig/lock/hotplug/mount_tmp

   ./tmp_orig/lock/hotplug/convert_tmp

   ./tmp_orig/lock/hotplug/volume_lock

   ./tmp_orig/lock/hotplug/rename_tmp

   ./tmp_orig/log

   ./tmp_orig/log/dvdplayer

   ./tmp_orig/www

   ./tmp_orig/www/cgi-bin

   ./tmp_orig/www/cgi-bin/sum.cgi

   ./tmp_orig/www/cgi-bin/webtorrent.cgi

   ./tmp_orig/www/adm

   ./tmp_orig/www/index.html

   ./tmp_orig/ramfs

   ./tmp_orig/ramfs/labels

   ./tmp_orig/ramfs/volumes

   ./sys

   ./dev

   ./etc

   ./etc/ld.so.cache

   ./etc/resolv.conf

   ./etc/profile

   ./etc/httpd.conf

   ./etc/group

   ./etc/ld.so.conf

   ./etc/hosts

   ./etc/services

   ./etc/mtab

   ./etc/fstab

   ./etc/inetd.conf

   ./etc/hostname

   ./etc/passwd-

   ./etc/init.d

   ./etc/init.d/rcS

   ./etc/init.d/rcS1

   ./etc/init.d/S50inetd

   ./etc/system_svn_version

   ./etc/reexec_init

   ./etc/reexec_init/rcS

   ./etc/reexec_init/fstab

   ./etc/reexec_init/init.script

   ./etc/udhcpc.script

   ./etc/passwd

   ./proc

   ./linuxrc

   ./lib

   ./lib/libm-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libthread_db.so.1

   ./lib/libdl-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libpthread.so.0

   ./lib/libcrypt-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libutil.so.0

   ./lib/ld.so.1

   ./lib/libcrypt.so.0

   ./lib/libdl.so.0

   ./lib/librt-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/modules

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.alias

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.pcimap

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.ieee1394map

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.ofmap

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.symbols

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.seriomap

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.inputmap

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.isapnpmap

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.usbmap

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.dep

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/source

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/modules.ccwmap

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/fs

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/fs/ptp

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/fs/ptp/ptpfs.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/fs/isofs

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/fs/isofs/isofs.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/uwb

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/uwb/rtu7300.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187/ieee80211

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187/ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187/rtl8187

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtl8187/rtl8187/r8187.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/usb

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/usb/net

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/usb/net/rtl8150.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/usb/host

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/net

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/net/ipv4

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/net/ipv4/ipcomp.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/net/ipv4/xfrm4_tunnel.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/crypto

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/crypto/arc4.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/crypto/aes.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/crypto/deflate.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/kernel/crypto/michael_mic.ko

   ./lib/modules/2.6.12.6-VENUS/build

   ./lib/ld-uClibc-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libm.so.0

   ./lib/libnsl-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libutil-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libnsl.so.0

   ./lib/libpthread-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libthread_db-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/ld-uClibc.so.0

   ./lib/libc.so.0

   ./lib/librt.so.0

   ./lib/libresolv-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libuClibc-0.9.28.so

   ./lib/libresolv.so.0

   ./Test.fat

   ./0.cfyeh

   ./bin

   ./bin/tar

   ./bin/date

   ./bin/echo

   ./bin/pwd

   ./bin/rm

   ./bin/ls

   ./bin/mv

   ./bin/deluser

   ./bin/chown

   ./bin/mount

   ./bin/stty

   ./bin/egrep

   ./bin/fgrep

   ./bin/addgroup

   ./bin/dd

   ./bin/rmdir

   ./bin/true

   ./bin/usleep

   ./bin/delgroup

   ./bin/uname

   ./bin/vi

   ./bin/nice

   ./bin/sync

   ./bin/sed

   ./bin/mkdir

   ./bin/ps

   ./bin/pidof

   ./bin/cp

   ./bin/kill

   ./bin/hostname

   ./bin/getopt

   ./bin/umount

   ./bin/login

   ./bin/mktemp

   ./bin/false

   ./bin/ping

   ./bin/grep

   ./bin/df

   ./bin/ln

   ./bin/touch

   ./bin/sh

   ./bin/mknod

   ./bin/adduser

   ./bin/busybox

   ./bin/chmod

   ./bin/more

   ./bin/cat

   ./bin/ash

   ./bin/sleep

   ./bin/dmesg

rcS

===

I think they is the init script they will start after the kernel boots.

./usr/local/bin/RootApp, ./usr/local/bin/DvdPlayer

==================================================

I think they are the player applications.

```

----------

## slartib

The new firmware closed all the ports but 8082. Do you know if either there's a way to make a firmware downgrade or gain new access to telnet?

----------

## 69719

You need to uncomment the

```

telnet stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/telnetd  telnetd

```

in inetd.conf

----------

## slartib

 *escor wrote:*   

> You need to uncomment the
> 
> ```
> 
> telnet stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/telnetd  telnetd
> ...

 

Thanks a lot.

I'm not really practice of squashfs, I unsquasf the squashfs, edit inetd.conf and make a new squashfs but when i try to install the modified firmware the trekstor completes installation and stucks after the reboot. On what could it depend? Wrong file permission?

----------

## 69719

Try the sys-fs/squashfs-tools-3.1_p2 and not the 4.0 version.

----------

## slartib

Everything is fine. iwas missing the -no-sparse option

----------

## kiste1985

slartib:

When the device stucks after reboot can you do a new firmware installation or is the device bricked?

-- ger:

Hat jemand von euch schon ne Toolchain fuer das Geraet, um Programme selbst zu kompilieren? Mir schwebt halt vor, dass ding so zu erweitern, dass ueber das rc-Skript ein Shellskript von USB-Stick oder Kartenlesen ausgefuehrt wird, um die Kiste mit eigenen Programmen zu erweitern. Nen UPNP-Automounter z.B. waere eine tolle Sache.

Habe Trekstor schon zwei mal deswegen ne Mail geschrieben, aber die Antworten nicht. Naja, Support wird bei denen wohl SEHR klein geschrieben.  :Sad: 

Gruss

Kiste

-- engl:

Does someone have a toolchain for this device to compile programms yourself? I want to extend the firmware to start an programm/init-skript from the cardreader or usb-stick to extend the device with own programms. I think an upnp-automounter will be a great application.

I have written two emails to trekstor but they didn't answer. I think, the support from trekstor is very bad  :Sad: 

greetings

KisteLast edited by kiste1985 on Thu Aug 27, 2009 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slartib

You can make a new firmware installation. 

1- plug in the usbdrive with firmware

2- unplug the power cord

3- press the power button

4- keep the power button pressed and plug the power cord

5- hold the power button for 10 second more

----------

## 69719

 *kiste1985 wrote:*   

> slartib:
> 
> When the device stucks after reboot can you do a new firmware installation or is the device bricked?
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon ne Toolchain fuer das Geraet, um Programme selbst zu kompilieren? Mir schwebt halt vor, dass ding so zu erweitern, dass ueber das rc-Skript ein Shellskript von USB-Stick oder Kartenlesen ausgefuehrt wird, um die Kiste mit eigenen Programmen zu erweitern. Nen UPNP-Automounter z.B. waere eine tolle Sache.
> ...

 

Ich habe selber schon Programme dafür geschrieben und wollte die Firmware durch eine eigene ersetzten, allerdings gibt es keine Dokumentation wie man des HDMI Interface ansteuert. Ich habe zwar einiges im Kernel gefunden, allerdings ist das nur die berüchtigte Nadel im Heuhaufen. Trekstor selber ist auch der Meinung keinerlei Dokumentationen freizugeben, wie ich von gpl-violations erfahren konnte. Die Quelltexte kann man ja herunterladen, aber das alleine reicht nicht, da die Ansteuerung wohl über die closed source firmware erfolgt.

----------

## kiste1985

-- ger

Hm, du hast schon programme dafuer geschrieben... auch schon kompiliert? Hab noch keine toolchain, das waere erstmal der Anfangspunkt. Hast du eine?

Was ganz anderes, hab Probleme mit dem Aendern der Firmware bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

 - Zipdatei entpackt

 - mkdir img && mv install.img img

 - cd img && tar -xvf install.img

 - mkdir squashfs1 && mv squashfs1.img squashfs1

 - cd squashfs1 && unsquashfs squashfs1.img

 - inetd.conf geaendert

 - squashfs1.img geloescht

 - das ganze wieder zusammengepackt: mksquashfs squashfs-root/ squashfs1.img -no-sparse

 - alle wieder gemvt und mit "tar cf install.img *" die install.img erstellt

Irgendwas falsch? Die MovieStation zeigt nach dem Update einfach nur das Trekstor bild. Hab nun die alte Firmware nach der Methode oben wieder draufgespielt!

Gruß

Kiste

-- engl

You have written programms for the device?! Have you allready compiled them? I have no toolchain, i think this would be the starting point, do you have one?

comment: the other part is about my problems with creating a firmware file that works with the moviestation.Last edited by kiste1985 on Thu Aug 27, 2009 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Ich mach es immer so:

```

# tar xfv install.img

# unsquashfs squashfs1.img

# nano squashfs-root/etc/inetd.conf

# rm squashfs1.img

# mksquashfs squashfs-root squashfs1.img

# tar cfv install.img arial.ttf bluecore.audio.lzma bluecore.video.lzma configuration.xml install_a mkfs.jffs2 squashfs1.img usr.local.etc.tar.bz2 video_firmware.install.bin vmlinux.develop.avhdd.bin.lzma squashfs1.img

```

Du brauchst auch die sys-fs/squashfs-tools in der 3'er version, nicht die 4'er.

Programme habe ich auch schon ausprobiert und übersetzte habe ich sie, denke ich, mit einem toolchain das ich mit crossdev erstellen lassen habe.Last edited by 69719 on Wed Aug 26, 2009 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kiste1985

-- ger:

Oeh? was packst denn du mit in die squashfs1.img?! Die dateien sind doch direkt im install.img!?

Hm okay, crossdev habe ich hier unter Archlinux nicht. Muss nochmal schauen, wie ich das mache, ist ne mips-toolchain. Auf der CD ist ein Makefile fuer das image, soweit ich das gesehen habe.

Edit: Achja, habe hier squashfs-tools 3.4

-- engl:

comment: the first part can be ignored!  :Wink: 

Hm okay, i have no crossdev under archlinux. I think its a mips-toolchain, i need to look how i create a toolchain under archlinux. On the cd is a makefile for the image as i can see.

Edit: I have squashfs-tools 3.4 hereLast edited by kiste1985 on Thu Aug 27, 2009 7:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## slartib

 *Quote:*   

>  - das ganze wieder zusammengepackt: mksquashfs squashfs-root/ squashfs1.img -no-sparse

 

To make it works i use the -b 65536 -no-sparse -no-exports options

Please, excuse me guys if i use English, but I don't know German at all.

----------

## 69719

 *kiste1985 wrote:*   

> Oeh? was packst denn du mit in die squashfs1.img?! Die dateien sind doch direkt im install.img!?
> 
> Hm okay, crossdev habe ich hier unter Archlinux nicht. Muss nochmal schauen, wie ich das mache, ist ne mips-toolchain. Auf der CD ist ein Makefile fuer das image, soweit ich das gesehen habe.
> 
> Edit: Achja, habe hier squashfs-tools 3.4

 

Ich mach es halt so, dass ich das ganze archiv neu erzeuge, da kann ich mir sicher sein, dass auch alles drinne ist  :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

 *slartib wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    - das ganze wieder zusammengepackt: mksquashfs squashfs-root/ squashfs1.img -no-sparse 
> 
> To make it works i use the -b 65536 -no-sparse -no-exports options
> 
> Please, excuse me guys if i use English, but I don't know German at all.

 

Thats no problem.

----------

## kiste1985

-- ger:

Okay nochmal fuer doofe, die install.img ist doch ein tar-archiv?! Wieso packst du das mit squashfs zusammen?

-- engl:

not interesstingLast edited by kiste1985 on Thu Aug 27, 2009 7:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 69719

 *kiste1985 wrote:*   

> Okay nochmal fuer doofe, die install.img ist doch ein tar-archiv?! Wieso packst du das mit squashfs zusammen?

 

Ahh!!! Sorry, mein Fehler. Hab es korrigiert.

----------

## kiste1985

-- ger:

Okay, nun hab ich das Problem. Squashfs-tools 3.4 mochte die Antarius nicht. Downgrade auf Squashfs-tools 3.2 hats gebracht!  :Idea: 

Habe neben Telnet auchnoch den httpd freigeschaltet und das Home des httpd auf /tmp/www gesetzt. Da waren aber erstmal nur bloede CGI-Skripte. Werde vllt. mal einen Filebrowser in Bash schreiben, mal schauen. Ansonsten habe ich erstmal nichts interessantes, auf der CD waren noch 2 kompilierte upnp-Tools, die es aber auch nicht wirklich gebracht haben.

Eine Toolchain fehlt mir leider auchnoch. Naja, mal schauen, was man aus der Kiste alles rausholen kann.

Gruss

Kiste

-- engl:

Okay, i figured out the problem. The antarius don't like squashfs-tools 3.4. I downgraded to squashfs-tools 3.2 and it works now.

I modified the inetd.conf to run telnetd and httpd. I changed the home of the httpd to /tmp/www, but there were only stupid cgi-scripts. I think i should write a filebrowser in bash as cgi-script. I checked two compiled upnp-tools from the cd but they didn't make it.

I need a toolchain. Let's see, what we can get out of the antarius.

Greetings

Kiste

comment: Edited most of my posts and added the english translation

----------

## slartib

 *Quote:*   

> comment: Edited most of my posts and added the english translation

 

Thanks

 *Quote:*   

> I need a toolchain

 

Did you know this? 

http://consumerelectronicshacker.blogspot.com/2009/06/new-buildroot-toolchain.html

It's actually used to crosscompile apps for the medley+ made by 4geek that is extremely close to the Antarius. 

That's the website with the howto for the Medley

http://www.archij.com/wp/?p=11

----------

## kiste1985

Thanks for the links. I tried it but i get

```

git clone git://opensphd.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/opensphd opensphd

...

fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedl

```

 :Confused: 

Does someone have the checked out files?!

----------

## slartib

try 

```
git clone git://opensphd.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/opensphd/opensphd
```

it should work

----------

## kiste1985

Here are some files that might work. I think the samba is interessting! :> 

I downloaded it to an usb-stick and it worked! :>

http://www.private.heimtex.at/Ellion/downloads.html

----------

## slartib

I installed the torrent app Transmission on an external harddrive.

Maybe this is too much, but do you think that could be possible to compile some print server for the trekstor?

----------

## slartib

Did you eventually find  the source of the antarius' kernel?

----------

## chrisx620

Hi,

I have also gut the Antarius WLAN HD Rev. A player. Is there a way to enable mkv support?

@slartib:

thx for the instructions how to install firmware after brick  :Wink: 

----------

## paniq

Hey, I want to revive the thread  :Smile: 

I own an Antarius too, and I'd like to teach it a few new tricks, like e.g. playing MKV's correctly, or connecting to a WLAN in g-mode properly.

How much progress have you guys made?

----------

## joesewer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du brauchst auch die sys-fs/squashfs-tools in der 3'er version, nicht die 4'er.

 

Hi,

how do I check which version of squashfs-tools I have?

I made the whole workflow but it doesn't work it hangs with the start-up screen.

Thanks,

Joe

----------

## joesewer

Hi,

I meanwhile had some more progress but no victory  :Sad: 

So,

mksquashfs -version = to find out which version you have currently installed

I tried with verison 3.1, 3.2 and 4.2 but no success.

Any ideas?

----------

## 1besik

Kann man die Firmware für den Trekstor Moviestation Antarius noch irgendwo runterladen?

----------

